# Litters due soon



## Wildflowermousery (7 mo ago)

Litters due soon- fox, tan varieties, splash, texels, white 
Bucks currently available: smooth white, smooth stone, blue roan, blue Merle 
Located in Portsmouth but travel for work so can deliver


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Got any pics


----------



## Wildflowermousery (7 mo ago)

Yes, on our Facebook page - Wildflower Mousery


----------

